# Crawfish Trapping



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I apologize if this is in the wrong thread, mods please put it where it needs to be if so. Howdy everyone! Just curious if anyone here traps crawdads to EAT. I love a good crawfish boil and would love to get some of those boogers. I'm thinking of targeting the Rocky River. Anyone do this? Didn't see much on it on the DNR website. What's everyone's thoughts? Any good baits to use that you have success with or cleaner waters to get them from? Any info is greatly appreciated. Going to build a trap when I have a game plan put together. Thanks for any info!!!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

I was always told to use chicken bones. I imagine chicken legs with the knuckle still on after you've eaten them would be the best pieces to use.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Use any type of fish. Our lakes around here tend to have a lot bigger crawdads than our streams. The best way I have found is walk along the rip rap at night with a bucket and a 3 foot piece of mono and a small hook. bait hook with piece of fish and drop in between the rocks in the cracks. When you see your line move or feel the crawdad just gently lift him out of the crack and place him over the bucket. Shake a little to get him to let go. Don't be surprised to catch a few small channels and bullheads I've even caught a few bass doing this. Let the crawdads clean out in a small kiddie pool for a few days before eating. Change water every day.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

ducky152000 said:


> Use any type of fish. Our lakes around here tend to have a lot bigger crawdads than our streams. The best way I have found is walk along the rip rap at night with a bucket and a 3 foot piece of mono and a small hook. bait hook with piece of fish and drop in between the rocks in the cracks. When you see your line move or feel the crawdad just gently lift him out of the crack and place him over the bucket. Shake a little to get him to let go. Don't be surprised to catch a few small channels and bullheads I've even caught a few bass doing this. Let the crawdads clean out in a small kiddie pool for a few days before eating. Change water every day.


What lake would you recommend?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Pieces of brick or concrete with holes in them will hold crawfish. Its like a little shell for them. When i fish my spot i always see them popping there heads out of bricks and the concrete and then they back back in. Theres a real big one in this one brick with a hole in the center. Im gonna try a minnow with a size 14 hook. See if i can get him


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

if you walk along the dam, causeway or rocks around the marina at mosquito with a headlamp and long handled minnow net you can catch plenty. just be careful you don't fall in, the water is pretty deep out there now. it was much easier last year when the lake was lower.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Someone on the northwest site, maybe atticafish? Got a mess last year. I think he got them at an upground using that riprap technique. Even put up a pic of them cooked. Looked yummy!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Found it, it's in northwest, post titled "Craws" sorry, i don't know how to link stuff!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Any difference between native crawfish and the invasive rusty crawfish that got in the lakes??


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

If you can get access to marinas in Lake Erie , we caught huge ones there as kids while fishing....I'm talking big ! Lol


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

...


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Workingman said:


> Found it, it's in northwest, post titled "Craws" sorry, i don't know how to link stuff!


https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/craws.305215/


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Here is a link to a 5 video series showing how to male on using Hardware Cloth.
http://prepforshtf.com/build-crayfish-trap-5/


----------

